
Need Advice - slonmedia
Hello<p>I&#x27;ve been involved in startups and IT entrepreneurship for over 8 years. During this time, I have been opening companies - closing down companies, attracting investments - making investments, buying companies - selling companies, hiring people - firing people, attending conferences - speaking at conferences, making money - losing money. I felt all the pains of a startup and an entrepreneur at all stages of the business from idea to profit with all the ups and downs.<p>For the last couple of years i&#x27;ve have been actively helping startups, technology and mobile companies to achieve their business goals through video marketing. We have already managed to work with such companies as OneSoil, WANNABY, PandaDoc Minsk, Exness, Flo: Smart Period Tracker, RocketBody and many others.<p>I have always wanted to do something useful for other companies, that&#x27;s why we tried to pack all our experience with content and social media into a single solution:<p>Video marketing for startups, tech and mobile companies. From idea verification to hypergrowth:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startup.slonmedia.com<p>With the help of video we help companies:<p>- test ideas and hypotheses. First, show the product to the audience, collect feedback, get a preview, and then invest a lot of resources in the creation.<p>- Attract investment with better visual materials<p>- Showcase the product from the best sides and explain how to use it with the help of good product, exhibitors and educational videos.<p>- And, of course, to grow and attract new users with the help of quality video creatives with high CTR.<p>I will be glad to receive any criticism, feedback, ideas and advice on how to develop, where to promote, to whom to sell.<p>In summer we are taking the product to the Startup Grind in London, I want to get better prepared. Write to me. Thank you!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startup.slonmedia.com
======
ddorian43
Please have a better title next(and this) time.

~~~
no1youknowz
Agreed, but happy he posted. Bookmarked and will respond when I am ready for
this.

